# Itchy feet need out



## Deleted member 84132 (Mar 29, 2020)

can't wait till this is allover


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 29, 2020)

I think we all feel the same stir crazy is a serious ailment


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 29, 2020)

Dont care as im getting loads of work done rather than run round fecken shops for nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (Mar 30, 2020)

So true, i just orderd rear shocks so thats a wee job for next weekend lol.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 30, 2020)

I am feeling very relaxed because all of a sudden there is no pressure to get jobs finished quickly, we are going to make up for it when we can though.
Nice looking van


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (Mar 30, 2020)

Cheers , the one good thing i suppose is i get the pup trained before we start our travels once all is good lol.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 30, 2020)

Fraseb01 said:


> Cheers , the one good thing i suppose is i get the pup trained before we start our travels once all is good lol.


You can try out your nice new toasty heater


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lol totaly, might get the use of it for september


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (Mar 30, 2020)

New member to my camping team


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (Mar 30, 2020)

Missin my flip flips


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (Mar 30, 2020)

Oops meant flops lol, bloody small keys


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 30, 2020)

That’s alright. 
By the way, did you know they were invented by a French man called Phillipe de flop!

Davy


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## izwozral (Mar 30, 2020)

Cute pup, I bet he/she is going to be a real live wire when older.


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (Mar 30, 2020)

She is and i allready have another, nearly 2yr lol


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (Mar 30, 2020)

Here she is


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 14, 2020)

Van looking very clean


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 5, 2020)

New camping buddy , well when we eventually get out lol.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (May 5, 2020)

Itchy feet sure it's not athlete foot.


----------



## Deleted member 76055 (May 5, 2020)

Re Frazeb01's post.
As you now have a pup as well as a two year old, could you tell me please where the * OFF switch is located.*
Ours is approaching five and is on the go all day long.


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 5, 2020)

LoL, is there an off switch ,my 2 yr old is total hyper, i must be mad getting a pup, i thought it was a good idea to get company for her , lucky i am a morning person at weekends as they get us up at 6am every day , looks like the wife will be in the back when out in camper as these pair claim the front .


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 5, 2020)




----------

